# Joint Injection



## raidaste (May 17, 2012)

I have a physician that documented giving a patient bupivacaine and kenalog into the left greater trochanteric bursa as a trigger point injection. My question is do I code this as an arthrocentesis 20610 or a trigger pt 20552?


----------



## ollielooya (May 17, 2012)

My understanding is that the 20552 would be utilized if there were muscles being injected and according to my CPT Lay Description Book from Ingenix the 20610 might be considered.  Within the description of 20600-20610 directions state to: _report 20610 for a major joint or bursa injection or aspiration such as of the shoulder, hip, knee joint, or subacromial bursa_.   

Hopefully others more knowledable will address/correct this as well.


----------



## mkmgt001 (May 17, 2012)

I agree with Suzanne.  Trigger point injections involve the injection of muscles.  The injection of a bursa would be represented by CPT 20600-20610.  In your case, since the left greater trochanteric bursa is being injected, I would code CPT 20610.

Mary Kittredge, CPC


----------



## melzinser (May 18, 2012)

*Check the diagnosis.*

I have advised my providers that when they are unsure about the correct code, and specifically this very same situation, just check the diagnosis first, and that will lead you to the right code.  They were injecting patients with greater trochater bursitis or GTPS, greater trochanteric pain symdrome, ICD 9 726.5.  That helped them see that the 20610 was the correct code, not the 20552.


----------



## mkmgt001 (May 18, 2012)

Great advice!  Glad you were able to help make things clear with your providers. 

Happy Friday!!
Mary Kittredge, CPC


----------

